

How to get 100 daily visits - lionesscg

How can I get 100 daily targeted visitors to test a MVP landing page without spending money (or very little)? How did Eric Ries get $0.05 CPC on Adwords? I&#x27;m not finding that bids (not even with long keywords)... Facebook is also pretty expensive... Thoughts? Thanks.
======
sunnyreports
Hi Lionel,

I think those bids will be hard to have in 2014 with Adwords. If you are very
specific on a landing page very coherent with your campaign, ad group, ad
copies and keywords, you maybe can target 0,5$, if there is not a rough
competition for them. Maybe you can lower your bid to appear in the last
places, but in this case, you need a lot of impressions to be able to retrieve
the number of visitors you want.

Maybe it's better to try to be visible in website like product hunt or
betali.st (and plenty others). Or to give invite to community interested by
your users.

